# Anyone work with Teklon waterproof Nylon? What is the best vinyl for waterproof nylon?



## Triple Platinum (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello all,
I am trying to bid out a job for some Port Authority team jackets (YJP56) from Sanmar, and am wondering about the material...100% Teklon Nylon. I have not done a nylon item yet, so I pose two questions?
1) Does anyone have a vinyl that they sucessfully used on Teklon?
2) Generally, what is the best vinyl for Nylon?

Thanks for your help!


----------

